# :O .. i have a monster baby ( i think)



## kerri <3 maltese tilly (Dec 9, 2006)

hi 















im here on behave of my maltese puppy tallulah (tilly for short )

well shes 3 months and 4 weeks old now and she weighs 3 lb 12 oz 

her mum was small and her dad was too but i see alot of the maltese's r this sized fully grown 

is she too big







????????????

is she goin to be a faulty maltese ???

im worried







??????

please help

tilly and kerri says thanks


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

mini's like 4.2lbs at 4 months... your dog isn't too big.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Bonnie was 3.3 pounds at 4 months. She's now a little over 8 pounds (and almost 6 years old). Technically bigger than the AKC standard, but she's perfectly proportioned, according to her vet (not fat). To answer your question - there's no such thing as a faulty malty!!


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

> is she goin to be a faulty maltese ???[/B]



No such thing IMO and her size right now sounds fine.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

The American Maltese standard calls for an adult to be between 4-7 pounds with 4-6 preferred. You're from the UK, right? What is the standard over there?

I know you hoped to show Tilly, but here in the US show breeders don't place their show potential puppies as young as you got Tilly for just that reason. They usually wait until *at least * five months old. It's impossible to tell if a puppy will grow up to be close enough to the standard to show at only ten weeks or younger.

No matter what size Tilly ends up or whether or not you are able to show her, I'm sure you will still love her!


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Ollie is 4 months old and, as of about two weeks ago, weighed 6 lbs--I'm guessing that right now he might even be closer to 6 1/4 or so. 

Whenever I talk about how big Ollie is (which I really don't mind at all) everyone here always reminds me that what's the most important is that we love each other







Enjoy Tilly


----------



## starry (Sep 4, 2006)

My dog is 16 weeks and weighed 3lbs10 oz, I had a 3-4lb dog for a short while and it was very scarey since everyone would almost step on her!
I was a worried wart wreck!!! Plus she was sick quite often.
I would love to have a little bitty dog again but now that Holly is a bigger one I am not as stressed...besides,16oz is just a can of beans.
She looks lovely..








p.s. do a search on weights ,size or lbs here and alot of people posted their babies growth history, it helped me.


----------



## ladypup (Oct 22, 2006)

Lady was 3.5lb at 3.5 months if i remember correctly, and she is 5-6lb depends on how hungry she is









3.5 doesn't sounds big to me, but you have to wait and see. 
at some point they stop adding weight and it can be at 9 months, a year, or over a year like in Billy and Marrie's case; Billy's final weight is 7lb and Marrie is a year old this Sunday and she is still going to grow (she is very thin and she should 'fill up' she is about 5lb now)


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

I think that sounds about right for how old your baby is. Benny is 5 months and just under 4 lbs. 

But don't worry...it's not the size or weight of the dog that matters...it's the bond we have w/our babies that matters most.


----------



## ctymom (May 29, 2006)

Moxie was 3lbs 6oz at around 14 weeks and she's still just under 4 lbs at almost 6 months. Her breeder suspects she will be 5.5 lbs at most full grown.


----------

